# Treating Gill Flukes?



## AquaticaLTD (Jan 4, 2008)

Praziquantel?


----------



## JSCOOK (Jan 7, 2008)

AquaticaLTD said:


> Praziquantel?


I've seen this ... never used it, but can't find anywhere it's stated that it's OK for use with Snails and Shrimp ... or is this just "assumed" since they use it with Ponds?

Can anyone varify that it is okay from experience?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

+1 praziquantel. It should take care of gill flukes and other external flatworms without affecting your fish. How it works to kill parasites is still not 100% known. But I don't think it has any major effect on the fish in terms of side effect.

Hikari PraziPro is the first one that comes to mind. It states that is it entirely safe for aquarium use. Snails and shrimp, I am not sure. I have considered using praziquantel recently. I personally wouldn't mind using prazipro on my fish along with snails/shrimp.

Hikari PraziPro: 
"Ready to use, liquid concentrated Praziquantel treatment
Controls unwanted parasites in freshwater or marine aquariums
Treats flukes, tapeworms, flatworms and turbellarians
Can be used as a preventative
Safe and effective; will not negatively impact biological filtration
Non-toxic to commonly kept aquarium animals and plants
Ingredients: Oxybispropanol (as an inert solubilizing agent) and
<5% Praziquantel by weight."


----------



## AquaticaLTD (Jan 4, 2008)

We use alot on pond fish as it wont take out the biofiltration like other meds can. Ive used it in tanks with Amanos, Cherries, and some scaleless fish without issues. The prazipro from Hikari is probably the best bet, it gets into the water easier that the dry prazi.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Your snails should be ok... Not sure about the shrimps...

API & seachem as prazi products if you can't find hikari.


----------



## JSCOOK (Jan 7, 2008)

Great ... Had been looking at the Hikari PraziPro online at Mops, but didn't want to order it untill I could confirm it was okay ... in the past I didn't care about the snails, but now that I have MTS I do ...


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

JSCOOK said:


> Great ... Had been looking at the Hikari PraziPro online at Mops, but didn't want to order it untill I could confirm it was okay ... in the past I didn't care about the snails, but now that I have MTS I do ...


If you're worried, take out a couple and keep them in a water bucket until treatment is over. All it takes is one to a tank full of MTS in a few months! 

Or just ask a LFS for one free one if they're nice.


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

PraziPro will stain (so it says so on the bottle).

So has anyone had any ill effects on driftwood, silicone, UV quartz sleeve, rubber tubing?

I'm personally not crazy about the thought of purple driftwood.


----------



## AquaticaLTD (Jan 4, 2008)

Ive never had it stain anything, and I don't see that warning in the directions?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I have no idea if that will kill MTS or not, but if it does, I would worry about all those MTS that die while underneath the gravel- they would pollute a tank in no time.

I'd try salt treatment first- much safer for the plants, fish and inverts. I'd use a low dose in the main tank and QT the fish that are showing symptoms and treat them with a higher dose.


----------



## AquaticaLTD (Jan 4, 2008)

FWIW Ten years ago, I would have suggested salt as well. Used to be a .3% salt would cure a lot of things, but nowadays, its pretty useless. We have seen both skin and gill flukes, survive 14 days at .9% salt. Sadly most of the parasites out there are much more salt resistant than they used to be.


----------

